# My Sentra @ Meguiar's!



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I need only 6 more votes to be ranked, and I wanted to put the link out there to see what you all think. Thanks so much everyone.

http://www.teammeguiars.com/vcar_judgebyuser.asp?id=2991


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Nice clean 15.....but Im too lazy to log-in and vote......lol

I gotta put my car on once I get sum more pics--I want to win sum free Meguiars goodies..


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

You should definitely register and put your ride on there! I'm thinking I'm gonna win this for this month.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *You should definitely register and put your ride on there! I'm thinking I'm gonna win this for this month.  *


What happens if U win exactly??? Im not even sure--maybe I should check for myself.....


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *What happens if U win exactly??? Im not even sure--maybe I should check for myself..... *


You win a bunch of Meguiar's products. I'm not winning anymore though, with one day left in the votes. I had over 8000 points, but I guess the last 4 people that voted on my car didn't like me.  Oh well.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2003)

Clean.

Maybe I should I put my Sentra up there. Oh wait, I use Zaino. I use Meguiar's Tire Gel. Is that enough?


----------

